# line weight for spinning rod



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

A friend of mine asked what weight line to use on his spinning rod. Since I use a fly rod I wasn't sure what to tell him. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

When I spin I use 8 main an 6 leader 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

How long is the rod?I've got #4 Ande on a 9' light,mod-fast action loomis and #6 P-line on a 9' Lami glass noodle and 8'6" IM8.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Depends on his setup. Give us more details on his rod length, and action and we can help further OP.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

10# main strictly so I know where I'm going to break off at and of course 6# flouro leader

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I use 25lb braid with a 6lb leader...no shot line. Loose drag lands the steel


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> I use 25lb braid with a 6lb leader...no shot line. Loose drag lands the steel


25ib is way to heavy, GO down to 8 and ull get a lot more hook ups. Braided lines are very strong u can land 200ib tarpon on 25ib braided line. I use 6ib Fireline crystal or 6 ib Spiderwire ultra cast high vis, Witch is very hard to find in ohio that is the braided version, I have never had 1 break off in a few yrs of steelheading On my 9'6 noodle rod.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ChromeBone said:


> 25ib is way to heavy, GO down to 8 and ull get a lot more hook ups. Braided lines are very strong u can land 200ib tarpon on 25ib braided line. I use 6ib Fireline crystal or 6 ib Spiderwire ultra cast high vis, Witch is very hard to find in ohio that is the braided version, I have never had 1 break off in a few yrs of steelheading On my 9'6 noodle rod.


I may go down someday and just use mono. However, I just spooled it and landed the steel no problem. For me, the way that I see it, with braided line, you HAVE to use drag. With mono, not so much.

It may be that you haven't had a break off using your setup. It seems a lot more likely that you _could_ by using such light braid with no stretch though. Key is drag on your setup as well, I'm sure.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it really depends on what your fishing for and the cover your fishing. as a general rule i use 8# trilene. and i use the 15# cabelas rip cord braid alot for night fishing walleyes, so i end up using it for other fishing as its already on my reels. i like the braid for night fishing because you can feel every little peck on your bait. during the day im a line watcher. if im night fishing for big cats in heavy cover i,ll use 17# to 25# line.

i do some saltwater fishing in ft pierce florida. we fish around the ft pierce bridge alot. some of the black drum and red fish and saltwater sheephead are real screamers. so i use 50# power pro braid. and they still manage to get into the pilings and whatever elce is down there and brake my line,LOL. i got hung up one time and reeled in a bicycle. that was my biggest catch,LOL.

just be sure to set the drag loose enough so the fish can run without braking the line. your drag is what catches the fish for the most part. the line is just a tool. but i like using the lightest line that i feel will work in the cover im fishing. if your fishing for big bass in lilly pads 8# line just wont work. you need anything from 20# on up. braid works great for the pads. and if your fishing gills or crappie in open water you can go all the way down to 4#. some people even use 2#, but thats just to light for most people. tell your friend to just have fun, and good luck.
sherman

one more little thing, if you use a light braid be really careful setting the hook. you can set the drag loose enough to let the fish run, but when you set the hook alittle to hard it will brake your line. the first time i used the 15# braid for night fishing eyes on the headwaters on dale hollow i broke the first two fish off. and i was using a eagle claw feather lite rod. all you have to do with braid is give it a very light tug. the braid has no stretch at all. where the mono has about 40% stretch.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> I may go down someday and just use mono. However, I just spooled it and landed the steel no problem. For me, the way that I see it, with braided line, you HAVE to use drag. With mono, not so much.
> 
> It may be that you haven't had a break off using your setup. It seems a lot more likely that you _could_ by using such light braid with no stretch though. Key is drag on your setup as well, I'm sure.


I fish saltwater a lot. SO I do Not like mono, Iff you Use mono u will need micro swivels under ur float, to stop the line twice that can cause ur line to break easy. YA Good Drag is the way to go, I dont use more then 8ib braid for freshwater no matter how big fish including muskey fishing  I mostly use 4ib for trout or eyes, But 8ib for the bigger guys.

IF You like Braid I say check out Spiderwire ultra cast high vis Braid not the mono version, Its the best braid for under 20ibs ive tried, Way better then power pro Fireline crystal is ok but not smaller then 6ibs it fall apart to easy.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive seen youtube videos where nice sized steelhead were caught on like a 6 foot rod and 6 pound test mono. Of course from what I remember they were fishing off a pier or breakwall. Just goes to show that it can be done , but actually in the river it seems like fishing with heavier line would be more for the snags and not losing as much tackle than for the strength and weight of the fish itself.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I do plan to spool them with 10 or 12 lb mono next time because of the stretch, and not so much drag, and the main reason being for ice in the winter. I have mono on the centre pin outfit but I haven't even tried that yet. Work keeps me cooped up in the office during the week!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> I do plan to spool them with 10 or 12 lb mono next time because of the stretch, and not so much drag, and the main reason being for ice in the winter. I have mono on the centre pin outfit but I haven't even tried that yet. Work keeps me cooped up in the office during the week!


I hear that man!! I work tech, so I just Post on all kinds of stuff to pass the day, 3 hour drive min for me to get up there on the weekends. I have 10ib sufix high vis on my pin, Its not bad mono check it out, knots pretty good for mono. On my spin I got 8ib fireline crystal with 6-10 fluoro seagur leader.
It breaks tree branches  Offshore I only use seagur leader, Mahi trolling wahoo, grouper, Snook, Tarpon. SO only Leader I buy, but you have to order it because I cant find it in any store in central ohio


----------

